# Teaching Cantonese and Written Chinese



## richard0907 (Apr 14, 2014)

Does anyone want to learn Cantonese and Written Chinese? Written Chinese is also applicable within the whole China. I can come to your home if you want. It's my mother tongue, I think I will give you a great and efficient study experience, with reasonable price, so, please pm me.


----------

